# useles billy said he's headed fer the mountains to find himself # 144



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

He's so lost he can't find himself he don't know what he looks like.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 5, 2014)

Is he takin a creepy mini van


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 5, 2014)

lol


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

Billy had a little accident with the van Hils


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

WTG.. Cousin Karen


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

Billy had some visitors


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

I think Bo$$ is stuck in the other one.. He was not lol-ing when I went back in there to see what I'd missed.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

He may have been looking for innuendo


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

I hear it's purdy popular lately


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Billy said innuendo has low resale value


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I think Bo$$ is stuck in the other one.. He was not lol-ing when I went back in there to see what I'd missed.



I had 143 all to myself oops.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I think Bo$$ is stuck in the other one.. He was not lol-ing when I went back in there to see what I'd missed.



Poor boss


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

This why he refuses to use it


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Poor boss



Prayers fur bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

I had to repeat 9th grade 3 times. I never got over that, they were out to get me.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

I have to head to Lake Okeechobe tommorow. My last aunt passed away. She was 98 and one of the finest persons I have ever been around. Gonna be a long drive, but will probaly get as far as Valdosta the first day.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

sorry for you loss Bo$$; have a safe trip


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry for the loss Bo$$


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

sorry for your loss KY.....98 yrs old...wow!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

It was only bout six years ago that she got stopped doing over 90 on I75. She never quit living, think thier is a lesson in there somewhere.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry for your loss boss


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

Billy dance fool


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Man.. I hate to hear it.. Bo$$. Y'all be safe gettin down there.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

I aint really up for that trip oops, but I hate flying.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Especially sober flying.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Boss


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Floperino


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

Been raining a lot down here lately
stay dry.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

i am well known for my stance against sober flying


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank yall, she was a special person, among other thing she owned the largest collection of Jewell-T dishware in the country.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 5, 2014)

Have a safe trip BO$$. Sorry to hear about your Aunt. We'll be thinken about all of ya'll.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Charlie, sorry for your loss.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok, last post lock her down


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 5, 2014)

Just caught up and only lol'd one time.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

I hate flying.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hate to hear that about your aunt, Mr. Charlie. She lived a long life. Be careful!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Just caught up and only lol'd one time.



Sorry nut nut


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

I got an email calling me induwindows, but didn't use induwindows.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I got an email calling me induwindows, but didn't use induwindows.



i just got a fax saying the same thing


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Just read the post. Sorry for your loss KD.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Been a busy day at work


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Them youngins have sassy mouths now days


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

my beeper just went off......what's a indawindow?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Them youngins have sassy mouths now days



I'd like to slap some sassy mouth kids.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Sassy emailing coworkers too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Bunch of billys


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 5, 2014)

MM=havin a bad day


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Innuendo flap ?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

I just got a text of induwindows on my phone
it's a induwindows epidemic


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Crap


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Flap


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

indawindow crap


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yay me


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

i just received a hand written letter in the mail......indawindow be everywhere


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

oops is indawindow


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

karen936 said:


> indawindow crap



What took a crap in yo window ?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

Dr. just called say's I need an 
indawindow vaccination


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Nobody does my cousin like at


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Billy'll be payin em a visit tanight.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Billy has not been a very productive workforce member today


----------



## karen936 (Aug 5, 2014)

I here tell Billy's been
stuck indawindow lately


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey Pnut maybe we can have lunch or summpin on my way through.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Pnut maybe we can have lunch or summpin on my way through.



Sounds good boss, give me a holler.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

nut nut and Bo$$ = hot date


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear Charlie.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> nut nut and Bo$$ = hot date




Please.....  No windowthingys about this


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

Ky gonna swap some chickens for peanuts.......


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

I missed the close of Billy's fishin spots. That's what I get for working.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

I might inspect the Dove Field while I am down round Chula, to be sure it is up to club standards.


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

I run 2 miles every morning.......getting ready for dove season.....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

i have used dove soap


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> I run 2 miles every morning.......getting ready for dove season.....



You should consider Parkin closer to your poaching spot


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i have used dove soap



Good cover/ attractant


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

sounds advice; oops1; sound advice


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 5, 2014)

Good Idea bo$$, check out my beer cart I drive around the field also. Tire pressure,oil, U know. We can't aford that outa wack. Ya'll would dehydrate quick.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> I run 2 miles every morning.......getting ready for dove season.....



I'll just get caught


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Flop pow!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

dove running flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 5, 2014)

I ran last year there.. Game Warden!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

mud be flop-ing all over the place


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

who would of thunk it; dove hunting promotes physical fitness


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> who would of thunk it; dove hunting promotes physical fitness



Dove hunting seems to be a lot of work.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Good Idea bo$$, check out my beer cart I drive around the field also. Tire pressure,oil, U know. We can't aford that outa wack. Ya'll would dehydrate quick.



That cart will have to have all that safety equipment on it or I will have to impound it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey Martin.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Billy goes dove hunting and shoots crows.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

K goes hunting and kills a case.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 5, 2014)

billy shot at wood ducks flying over the dove field last year where i was


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Game warden flop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Billy thinks turkey are giant hybrid dove.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 5, 2014)

It fly's-It dies!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

I have doubled up on a case in one dove field.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

I got to take Odell to the Motel (we dont call it a vetenarian around him) to board him for a few days and then go someone to keep up with my cows while I am gone. SYL


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I got to take Odell to the Motel (we dont call it a vetenarian around him) to board him for a few days and then go someone to keep up with my cows while I am gone. SYL



I'll watch the cows and chickens and even count them as needed


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

see if you can find his secret stash......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

It says i may post.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Nut hides from mud atbwalmarks


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'll watch the cows and chickens and even count them as needed



you are very helpful


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

nut speaks at harveys


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Nut went out of his way to say hello at Harveys


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Nut's a great guy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Nut moving up greeting at harveys


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Nut great guy flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Wish we had a harveys here, they got good meats


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Harvey got bought out, they getting high.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Im gomna drink a beer... emailing is very tense job.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Dont go to publix, they stupid


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Thay stinks o liked the harveys in swainsboro.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Kroger is about the best choice around me.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Kroger is about the best choice around me.



you should send them an email and let them know just that


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Kroger sent fuzzy an email expressing their gratitude for such a loyal customer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)

It said , Thanks fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Kroger replied, you scare the shoppers, and you will fit on better at walmarks.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Beer #3 im past my two beer limit.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 5, 2014)

W T G Mm


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> W T G Mm



Im an overachiever


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 5, 2014)

At a Boy!


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Fuzzy just a soon slap a doctor than take his advice


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Mattech is watchin me again.. He doesn't speak whe he's spyin on me


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a pain in my tooth


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hurts up to my era


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Specially when ice hits it


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Can't ford the dentist cuzz of the kids visit today


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

They will start flossin during all their spare time


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll see to that


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Toothache flap


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Looky Thera^^^^


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Why is baiting a dove field illegal ? Revenue? It's not like they're endangered


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Somebody should start an opinion pole


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Oops .. Innuendo .. Poll


----------



## T.P. (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry bout your aunt, KD. Have a safe trip down to hillbilly country.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 5, 2014)

oops+?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Poll flop


----------



## T.P. (Aug 5, 2014)

Live from Kohls parking lot. I just left em wid my credit card and came back to tha truck.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Haayyy... TP +


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Tp has tp shopping on her own.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Horses


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Everything taken car of, now if I can find some clothes that still fit me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your aunt, Charlie.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 5, 2014)

Billy said some fellers just got a croaker sack full of infarctions for habitually typin' acronyms of dirty words.


----------



## 7 point (Aug 5, 2014)

What it is Mig KYDawg


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

I didnt say any thing about acornyms


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Im going to quit my job sending emails all day is too much.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey 7 point.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I didnt say any thing about acornyms



We have had a poor Acorn crop this Mig.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Billy said some fellers just got a croaker sack full of infarctions for habitually typin' acronyms of dirty words.



Huh


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Sup y'all. I got to run to the sto for some libations.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> We have had a poor Acorn crop this Mig.



All the deer going to die, better start shooting them now.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

Hay


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Billy said Kydawg'a favorite restaurant is at the bottom of the ohio river.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

They got some big catfish in the Ohio Big.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Werd


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Wurd


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Just seen something about a riverside restaurant fell in da riva


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

My Barber is here to give me a haircut.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Ky=getting ears lowered.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Bo$$ gettin him head did... You gettin yo nails did too?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Just seen something about a riverside restaurant fell in da riva



They dont call it Riverside anymore.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Bo$$ gettin him head did... You gettin yo nails did too?



Only my toe nails, I do my own finger nails.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

River bottoms?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Hair done nails done every thing done you fancy huh.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

Sup


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

Is innuendo allowed now?


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

I've got some good innuendo if it is.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 5, 2014)

Sure, let's hear it. 








*hillbilly will not be held responsible for consequences arising from said innuendo, nor from the next typings of "smp" or similar acronyms. even though he may very well be the source of aforementioned consequences.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

River bottom sounds bout right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Bunch a useless folks.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey Mrs Hornet.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mrs Hornet.



I thought she'd be bigger.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

What does smd mean?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Im spun out, went out to eat with my oldest and forgot i was low on cash. Thought i  was going to have to sneak out on my boy. Lucky i had the 20 stash in my wallet.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

I need to get a check card cash dont last long.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> What does smd mean?



"Soon May Disappear."


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

I dod not know what that means.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Billy said you cant band us, cause he is the ceo.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Oops is the vp.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Boss is the chair man of the board


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> "Soon May Disappear."



Soon may participate ... That's what I thought it stood for


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Oops is the vp.



I used to be in charge of activities .. Then I got promoted to narc.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Sam made dung.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 5, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Soon may participate ... That's what I thought it stood for



Uh Huh.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Y'all are my homey's now. Billy said so.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 5, 2014)

>>--S M D-->

Thats when U mean beesnus


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Half a beer left im going to call my boss and tell him to cut his own grass


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

I will cut his grass if I can keep it.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Uh Huh.



That's what TP PM'd me it meant


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

In all seriousness .. Billy from the hill. Point taken.. It won't happen again.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

That is what you say on a first date.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm getting banned.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Im dlddcb


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Plus a zZfwqs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 5, 2014)

Google dat jack


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2014)

Just tip toe'n through!


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

JeffC?


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 5, 2014)

Im hera


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 5, 2014)

gonna get dis flop


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 5, 2014)

one more


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 5, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Aug 5, 2014)

I just shot my pistol.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello, everyone.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 5, 2014)

Speak louder, my ears are ringing.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 5, 2014)

What did the pistol do to you


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I just shot my pistol.



Who'd you shoot.. The ac repairman ?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 5, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Who'd you shoot.. The ac repairman ?



Yep, he was overlapping into my area. Me and Billy staked claim to this town.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Pistols are very important to AC repairmen.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Billy has .22lr ammo in the market place for 3x the value. Oh billy.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Billy said squirrel season is around the corner time to cash in.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Bb's are cheaper


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just tip toe'n through!


Careful you don't trip over the empty beer cans!!!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 5, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Billy has .22lr ammo in the market place for 3x the value. Oh billy.



BRB! Gonna see if he's still got it. I need more ammo!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't do it TP. You going to start a frenzy. It ain't worth it. I only have 2000 rounds 22. Not enough but I ain't payin gouged prices


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2014)

yep


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Yep thats Hank allright.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

I saw that this one of the most recent threads so I was hoping for some feedback right quick, also one of you guys told me this is where y'all joksters hang out.  But anyway, I need 3 guns for opening day duck season. Anybody interested or know an experienced hunter who wants to go? This is same spot by reservoir I posted about. Thanks, bubbbbbbbbbba


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Might be the wrong thread, but I know y'all might respond quick.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> I saw that this one of the most recent threads so I was hoping for some feedback right quick, also one of you guys told me this is where y'all joksters hang out.  But anyway, I need 3 guns for opening day duck season. Anybody interested or know an experienced hunter who wants to go? This is same spot by reservoir I posted about. Thanks, bubbbbbbbbbba





Eye Wreckin said:


> Might be the wrong thread, but I know y'all might respond quick.


You may need to go to the waterfowl forum to ask this kind of advice??...........It's a few months before the season starts..........I think you have time to get the information you need before the season opener!!


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

i can loan you a gun, never heard of anybody taking so many guns hunting.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

I want to make a formal apology about all my past borderline innapropriate post.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

It's about time mattech.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

I appreciate it. Still learnin, bare with me. Ha

What exactly is this forum and billy? Useless billy? HA i peed my britches. I might be a "useless billy"


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm just not sure I'm ready yet.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Well mattech, they only allow 3 in the chamber. It's a great concept. You see, by the time you load three more lead rounds in your gun, you could already fired off three more shots. It's like a gun with 9 shots. Brilliant. I'd consider it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> I appreciate it. Still learnin, bare with me. Ha
> 
> What exactly is this forum and billy? Useless billy? HA i peed my britches. I might be a "useless billy"



I'm thinkin Billy, and "That Guy" are one in the same.........Are you "That Guy"??


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

But that's a secret, that's probably why you've never heard of it. So shhhh


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Useless billy? "That guy" ??

One in the same?

I'm pretty useless at Delta so id say yeah..

I am that guy.  I'm pretty useless , I'll admit it. I do a whole lotta nothin.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Billy thread is just a vessel for all those useless Billy's out there. A way to vent and have fun at the same time. But I'm new. Did I about get that right??


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Well mattech, they only allow 3 in the chamber. It's a great concept. You see, by the time you load three more lead rounds in your gun, you could already fired off three more shots. It's like a gun with 9 shots. Brilliant. I'd consider it.



thats cool, I had a friend take me duck hunting once. He was a super nice guy, he even let me swim after the ducks he shot. he said he usually won't let anyone else get his ducks for him, but he felt I would be good at it.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

A good place to vent?

Well, I don't wanna blabber on about what I've seen so far that needs to be venting. I'll be here all night. 

But I'll leave you guys..

I guess I need to post in waterfowl and get the Same remarks I got last time. 

Some people just tryin to make em look bad over internet.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

what remarks did you get last time?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Go read it. "Help on duck location"

Clearly "can't shoot a deer on your front porch"  was a joke.

That guy has sensitive feelings. 

I should watch my mouth next time. 

I'm 30 years old.. Come on dude.  Or should I say billy or that guy?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

You know he could be an outstanding hard nose billy bad guy, who just simply knows so much about duck hunting that he just hates to see people ask such ignorant questions.

I don't blame em' I'd be mad too

If somebody killed my dog.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Going to Bed got a long drive in the Morning.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

what resovior is it?  is part of it private land and part public? not really a duck hunter so I can help. I can ask my friend at work tomorrow, he duck hunts, he goes home to strut gard arkansas and hunts alot every year. His cousin has a hunting store called macks, his family is really into it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Going to Bed got a long drive in the Morning.



Good Night,Drive careful.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

the guy I am talking abouts brother won the lottry twice in one weekend..  Hilsman, If you read this, this is eddie's brother.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Not sure if this is true or false or a joke ha, I mean I've been duck hunting for 15 years. I wouldn't ask a stupid question but I'd give a stupid answer. Lead, steel, whatever, I would think water that is going to be drank shouldn't have bbs in it. Plus honestly you would pepper a guy fishing it's so close.. It's all private reservoir  accessible to hunt or fish by residents of the county. 

There is a road law how far you have to be from the road , and that is because it is being accessed by vehicles. But this is near a reservoir, accessed by boats, and it's within the 50 yards, just as if a road would be.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Mack's... You oughta get that guy to loan you some money....


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Mack's... You oughta get that guy to loan you some money....



I think he called it macks wing hunting store or something. idk, his dad died a few year ago, so him and his brother lease out farming rights to thier farm, he said its about 500 acres and they grow rice. I thought rice was grown in asia . I'm not much to ask anyone for money.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Joke about hunting AND FISHING. Just fishing, hunting=illegal


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

I've heard you have to use steel shot for ducks.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

I dont live to far from the resovior in barnesville, called city pond, when I drive by i see alot of ducks over there. maybe you can try and hunt there.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Hunting over rice? Hmm never heard of it. He must be useless. I bet he wears a drake. 

Rice?

I guess that's why I always see Donald Duck at pandora express..

And strut gard Arkansas? I've been there. Really nice. 

Ducks are everywhere. I mean, it's unreal.

I hate his dad died...... I don't wish death on any man.

And yeah money was maybe a bad idea. Money is overratedZ I'd rather be useless


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

I think I'll stick with what I got. 

Sounds like you found it, you need to hunt it. 

Don't let duck dynasty fans find out where the ducks are. They will be there right before dark when the start making there way back to the bed after being at the food plot. Or rice


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm not really into duck hunting, I do a little deer hunting, but mainly gator hunt.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm going to fla august 22, my brother got 2 gator tags, he is in the navy and since he is stationed there he is considered a resident and gets cheap tags.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

You ever gator hunted.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

It is very challenging, but when you hook up with one the fight is on, its amazing how powerful they are.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

I went turkey hunting once a few years ago, that was fun hearing them gobble.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

I took my son, and he liked it too.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

You got any kids?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

I've seen a gator once, but I think it was a female. So it might have been an alligator..

Turkey? Yeah we had one of those at thanksgiving. I did not hear it gobble, but heard grandma Sarah gobbling it down.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

No kids, yet.

Wife told me last night she was ready to have kids..

I made sure I got up at 4;30 this morning to make sure she swallowed that "Tuesday" white little thing. The Sunday and Monday was missing.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't rush kids, but once you have them you can't live without them.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Brother in law is in the same boat. Ricky hasn't been on here since Sunday. I think they both want kids if you get what I'm saying.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

Loud and clear, my kids should have been named bud and light.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

How do you like pike county? My cousin just bought 12 acres in Molena.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

I went to church in pike for about a year at Christ chapel.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm goin. But in ga. Gl mt


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> I've seen a gator once, but I think it was a female. So it might have been an alligator..


So how do you know the difference??.........Do you still have all of your appendages??


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Heard that. I think it would be awesome to raise a kid don't get me wrong, it's just my wife being a nurse, and me being at delta it would be a lot. And I'm a guy I like to hang out, drink a few cold ones, hunt and fish. It would be tough. 

But id love to take my boy hunting and fishing. And even to baseball games.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

I knew a lot of them from Oakhill in griffin, I went there for about 5 years or so. We moved and the drive got to be to much.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow I missed that whole convo. Sorry to butt in.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I'm goin. But in ga. Gl mt



You too bl, do ya got anyone going with ya yet?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

No I'm not.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

No problem, its an open convo.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So how do you know the difference??.........Do you still have all of your appendages??


I didn't. The guy at oaky fahnowky told me.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

My granddad is actually the senior adult pastor at oak hill. Jim Cannady


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Just my girls. Btw. I have 4. They love the out doors and hunting as much as any of us. Ok maybe not that much


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Just my girls. Btw. I have 4. They love the out doors and hunting as much as any of us. Ok maybe not that much



That should be fun, how old are they.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

4-11-13-18 wife too and girl dog. Oh wait 18 turns 19 opening day. Great bday present would be a gator.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Who aaa. I'm lost. Were these questions to me  or bigelow


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> My granddad is actually the senior adult pastor at oak hill. Jim Cannady



I don't know his name, but I know the senior pastor, he alys sat in the back row on the bottom section. I always sat behind him on the top section. I really miss that church, but it was just to far.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

CHALLENGE........accepted.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

They is for anyone willing to answer. Eye w


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Not sure if it's the same guy. He is a newer senior adult pastor.  He's been there 1.5 maybe 2. Brown headed


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Wow I missed that whole convo. Sorry to butt in.


No problem!!


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

bigelow said:


> 4-11-13-18 wife too and girl dog. Oh wait 18 turns 19 opening day. Great bday present would be a gator.



That's a good spread, you know you have to be 12 or older to gator hunt right? Hope y'all have a good time. Both my kids, 6&8 are begging to go. They both have several points so when they are old enough they can get a tag.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

bigelow said:


> They is for anyone willing to answer. Eye w


Ha don't worry about it man. I'll call the warden tomorrow


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Not sure if it's the same guy. He is a newer senior adult pastor.  He's been there 1.5 maybe 2. Brown headed



OK, different guy, I haven't gone to oak hill in two years, except once or twice for special events.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm a rule breaker mt. There is always a loop hole. The ones too young are just watching. Wink wink.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Plus I am not spending 50 bucks on 12 -19-wife and me. They are all just spectators


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

You might recognize him if you saw him. He usually put on the Wils Game Banquet when he was pastoring at 2nd baptist. 

You ever go to that wild game banquet?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

There for moral support.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

My very own cheerleading squad.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Our colors are camo.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

You know. Bloods , crips , camos


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> You might recognize him if you saw him. He usually put on the Wils Game Banquet when he was pastoring at 2nd baptist.
> 
> You ever go to that wild game banquet?



I've been a few times, its always huge.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Colors. Sean penn (PAC man) who was the señor cop?  Not ed Harris. But for some reason he comes to mind.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for noticing mt.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I'm a rule breaker mt. There is always a loop hole. The ones too young are just watching. Wink wink.



10-4, I've taken my kids out just to see um, but wife won't let me hook up with one while kids are on boat.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

I got a 10 point buck in my yard.... I'd say 130+


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Put that corn out 4 hours ago.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Bow season 
12am= first deer of the season


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Trying off the shore. No boat Friday night. Saturday going solo on a Johnboat.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Sep 14th


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> I got a 10 point buck in my yard.... I'd say 130+


Choot em Lizbeth!!!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

EyeW= hunts earlier than me.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Morning coming quick y'all nigh night


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

Was that the wrong forum? About seeing deer on yard??

Do I need to post it in deer hunting?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't worry if you do anything wrong you will be banded


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Or banned


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Or laughed at.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Or who cares


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

I read the bio on your grandpa just now, i be seen his face, but don't know him. Did he get you hired on at delta?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

It's all good


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

No I lied on my application.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh you meant I wreckin[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Quack is here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2014)

Yep, waiting on 7am..


----------



## bigelow (Aug 5, 2014)

Past my bed time I have to work at 9


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

He put in a good word for me... 
Where is a bio where you see he worked at delta? 

That's crazy!


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 5, 2014)

He retired right after 9/11

He got out when the gettin was good. 

Got full retirement at 50.

No such thing now. 

Everything is 401k at delta.
Benefits aren't bad though. 

Got my amp license and got hired on. I'm a repair coordinator now.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Can't complain though. 

Work with good people. Sit on a computer all day. If mechanics can't fix a part they email me vin number.

I contact suppliers all over the world ordering new blade and veins, or getting our warranty on them.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Here.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Ive been to conner& westburry way more than I care to over the last ten years.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I heard that. Everybody knows Jim.

He would go to homes and pick up dead bodies.. 

Count me out..

He has quite the experience being in the Air Force.

Something about driving a car with a dead body in the back freaks me out.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Deer on he other hand. He can ride shotgun


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Matt, what exactly do you do as a senior clinical engineer?


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

I work on blood testing instruments.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Did you go to college and get a degree?


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, I went to DeVry.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin + mattech = get a room


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Haha.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm sorry you feel left out quack addictor.

What do you do for a livin? You on night shift too?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

We call this guy at work Meerkat.. 
Everytime you turn around he peeps over your shoulder to see what he's doing. 

He's driving me bananas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> I'm sorry you feel left out quack addictor.
> 
> What do you do for a livin? You on night shift too?





Been stuck on night shift for almost 2 months covering for a co-worker that was in a accident.


I've been in the Kaolin mining industry for almost 30yrs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> We call this guy at work Meerkat..
> Everytime you turn around he peeps over your shoulder to see what he's doing.
> 
> He's driving me bananas.






Used to have a foreman at the plant we called "Hindme," everytime you'd look he'd be right behind ya.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye wreck in, I told you this was where all the pranksters hang out in confidence.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

Y'all had quite some lovely conversations last night, I hate I missed it.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

It was very sweet.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

One hour, quack.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

Thinking about mining me some kaolin. I love that syrup.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

Night everybody.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Mt may be a vampire.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't want to go to work.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Reasons to call off.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Billy did it why can't i.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eye Wreckin + mattech = get a room



x2 

I think is hear banjos


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Complaining Billy is walking around complaining to anyone who will listen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

Iain't readin any further back than this flop!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

Fixin to go flea marketing.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin + mattech = cute couple


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> x2
> 
> I think is hear banjos



Did you see the video of eddies brother winning two scratch offs in one weekend that I posted?


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning?


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mattech= cheating on oops with eye rectum


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Did you see the video of eddies brother winning two scratch offs in one weekend that I posted?



Yea.  I wonder if he bought Eddie a 18 wheeler load of salt with some of that money


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Bigelow= wants to win the lottery.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Going to work.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

morning


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

need me a pulled pork sandwich


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram?


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry ooops


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Yea.  I wonder if he bought Eddie a 18 wheeler load of salt with some of that money



Lol


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Sorry ooops



Well.. In that case.. Hay.. Mattech


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Cousin Karen's hera


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Do you like to duck hunt ooops?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

oops?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

I believe mattech asked u a question?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning all gonna have to
go purty quick


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning, Martin, Karen, Possible Vampire.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey Hillbilly


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks like early rain down here today.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

No rain here


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

It's summer so pretty much everyday


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mostly at 3:00pm is the normal


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Here it comes


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Rain flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Good flop kayran


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

crap


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

My lunch buddy is here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey hfh


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

i be hungry


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

fuzzy & hfh = another cute couple


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Morning, Martin, Karen, Possible Vampire.



Hey Yuengling and food poster.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

I vant to read your post.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Phtf


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

At work^^^


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Do you like to duck hunt ooops?



I've done it a timer two.. I find the bread ducks easiest to target.. They never get decoy or call shy .


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I've done it a timer two.. I find the bread ducks easiest to target.. They never get decoy or call shy .



Are you good at calling?


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

I need a mentor


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll be an apprentice.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Quack quack


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Phenomenal


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh.. You're serious? I'm the guy that the guide says.. Let me check out that call.. Once handed to him he states.. You can have it back when we're done.


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

Is duck meat good?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Quaxks


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

i'm a former duck duck goose champion


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

I hunt duck with a bow.  Billy taught me.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm a former duck duck goose champion



That was a great game .. Wasn't it?


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> Is duck meat good?



Not to me


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Flap?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

lol's


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nutnut?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

nutter getting ready for his date with da Bo$$


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

Has anyone seen my shotgun or shells ? left it some where.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Nancy snubbed me


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

It's in your blind from turkey season.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2014)

random pic thread.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Wows


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

ASAP to the pic thread.. I repeat ASAP or dera


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

Post of the year


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Post of the year



'twas a goodun


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

LoL


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Goaaaaaaaaaaaal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't seem to stay outa thera


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Olay Olay Olay Olay. Brazil is cool.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Goin back n


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mourning!


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Dang I barely made it, got a screenshot and refreshed and it was gone.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

And it's gone. Ty mrs h22.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Pm if you want the screen shot.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you Mrs. Hornet.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

What were we talking about?


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

12 minutes, how did it last that long. Hdm is slacking.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

Top Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Pm if you want the screen shot.



PM please, I missed.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

It's hard to be useles with them kinda distractions goin on


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

I missed it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't figure out how to attach an image to a pm, the paperclip isn't there.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

I may have to put it on photobucket


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

Patiently waiting on text.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

I already sent it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Crap I sent it to my mom


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Carp I sent it to your mom too.


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

lol-ing @MT


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

lol-ing @ Big


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol ing at rydert lol ing


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Csl


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow yall almost got me fired.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ohh My! Thank you mt!


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

I like soccer now!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

I bet someone lost pic posting privileges.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Your welcome.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Dang I always miss da good stuff


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

That was cray cray


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

No lack of silicon down that'a way


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks MT


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Pm if you want the screen shot.



screen shot please


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Mrs. H22=Lookin out for Billy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Holy hormones


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Wont no one beat that one.. Mattech = Quick thinking


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Mt may be the smart one.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech = johnny on da spot


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mattech = winning


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

The forum must shut down around 3am or so. Could refresh page last night.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Haha, duck meat. 

My wife loves duck meat. She could eat it almost every day. 

I had a girl friend back in the day who didn't like it. 

We didn't last very long.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

n-u-endo?????


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> n-u-endo?????


No I'm straight to the point. 
I just don't want my ducks to go to waste. 

Can't eat them all myself


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Irecon is here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

I see bigs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Im getn nasty pms


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

What's up migmack


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Irecon is here



mattech will be happy


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mattech will be happy


Y'all like beaten that dead horse don't ya? 
Haha


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

I-reckin is kin to mattech?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I-reckin is kin to mattech?


Yeah well go with that..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

this my favorite kind of duck


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

I like em grilled medium rare


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

with cocktail sauce


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Im drinking at werk Irecon


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

I like all my ducks in a row.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Sup mig.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

hey fuzzy


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Y'all like beaten that dead horse don't ya?
> Haha



you'll like his soft hands


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

are mattech and irecon together or just family or botH???  Im confused


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

lol@Bigs


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> are mattech and irecon together or just family or botH???  Im confused



Its complicated......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Its complicated......



is that what they are listed as on facebook?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

****Flop report update****  Next post flops the driveler.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I like those cottontail mergansers


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

I recon i've had a similar hunt.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

wow i really blew it up


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

sorry yall didn't mean to


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I was walking around looking for my mallard, and all of sudden that cotton tail came flying in hit the water and started hoppin, I loaded some bbs in him and called it a day


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

that's awesome


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I might have to share your pic with some buddies if that's alright. It made my day. Ha


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> is that what they are listed as on facebook?



I recon


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for da wide page Martin


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey yall


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Hurry to the next page


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

A lot of jealous people


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

its almost over Hils..but i will fix it..fine.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

too soon crap


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

You all can teach me to duck hunt


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

^ not too soon


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Why did I even think I could get a flop with euro boy around.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

At least the page is smaller here


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Time for a mid day flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

I mean nap


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Muscle memory types flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Froydians slip ^^^^





Or however you spell it.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I also like these pet ducks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Ducks hunters next thing we will have bass fishermen.. Billy going to the pot.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Ducks hunters next thing we will have bass fishermen.. Billy going to the pot.


The only thing we need to have is bass commander and it will happen.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

those are nice


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

i only use one lure for bass fishing...the BB BOOOM


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Me and Ricky333 like grillin pet ducks


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hear I missed a picture


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

Im like ramdom pics.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Im like ramdom pics.


What did that buck score on your avatar? That's a nice un


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Me and Ricky333 like grillin pet ducks


NO offense but your pics suck compared to earlier



peanutman04 said:


> Im like ramdom pics.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hear I missed a picture



You mean the World CCup pics.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> NO offense but your pics suck compared to earlier


I agree. 

Trying to follow the rules


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> What did that buck score on your avatar? That's a nice un



154. Thanks!


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

he shouldn't have used them all up the first .....of many times..........


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> 154. Thanks!


What county?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

lucky


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram4891, karen936, Migmack, oops1+


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> You mean the World CCup pics.



I think so.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

lotsa guest looking in here


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nitram4891, karen936, Migmack, oops1+



Jes.. Frenchman ?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nitram4891, karen936, Migmack, oops1+


Eye Wreckin we ain't friends


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

What did I miss


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> What did I miss



It's prolly best ou didn't  see it.. Miss Karen.. Buncha hoodlums postin inappropriate pics on the random pic thread. I..for one..feel very violated.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

Good eye...ooops!


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah it was nasty. Glad my wife didn't see it.

She would of thought I was on one of those sites again


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

Tift.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Good eye...ooops!



I thought this was a family place??


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I thought this was a family place??



It is..... MT and Irecon are family


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Yeah it was nasty. Glad my wife didn't see it.
> 
> She would of thought I was on one of those sites again



I should have asked if it was OK yo send you that first, I'm very sorry.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

No biggie, I might show her. 

She likes that kinda stuff


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

oops=needs a bath


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

oops=needs eye drops


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Keep your kids off that tumblr..

That's a real bad place.

Teens postin the nasty


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

oops=pinocchio


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

No I haven't been on there. 

Guy at work told me.. Haha


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

haha = lol'd


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

do what?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> haha = lol'd


I'm new.  Sorry 

Lol'd


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

oh....I see


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

do what?....


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

hey rydert


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Here I am sending a preachers grandson inappropriate pictures, I'm for sure not going to heaven now. I'm so mad at myself.


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

lol@eye twitching.....


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

hay Karen......


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech=going to the debil.......


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Here I am sending a preachers grandson inappropriate pictures, I'm for sure not going to heaven now. I'm so mad at myself.


Preachers step grandson.

I saved the picture


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Here I am sending a preachers grandson inappropriate pictures, I'm for sure not going to heaven now. I'm so mad at myself.


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

delayed flop......


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

What's up Rydert, 
Bubba


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Or you can call me bubbagum


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

oops=cats got your tongue


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> oops=pinocchio



Busted by cousin Karen


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Fogot lol-ing


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Busted by cousin Karen


Are oops and Karen kin folk?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Are oops and Karen kin folk?



I defur to oops.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm glad me and mattech aren't alone

So this is a family place. 

Who else is kinfolk


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I defur to oops.



Mebe


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Is the clock delayed on here or do I need to buy a new computer?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

clock is messed up...send elfii a PM to get it fixed.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

correction...three iii's in elfiii...send him a PM telling him your clock needs fixing.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> clock is messed up...send elfii a PM to get it fixed.


I'm sure somebody has done so by now haha.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry folks,

Lol'd


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Is the clock delayed on here or do I need to buy a new computer?



HD03


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Wife just came home with Krispy Kreme donuts


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

And they are hot


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Dog gonit hils


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hils been hiding.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Hilsman is a good flopper.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Almost as good as Martin.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech's here


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

hey Hdm03 you fixed the clock yet????


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

hush it; if you need to know the time you can send me a PM with a selfie


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hush it; if you need to know the time you can send me a PM with a selfie



Not me eye wreckin was asking


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Should I ask about the smiley or
not?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mighty slow in here.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, you can smile in the selfie.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

I wish i was a yellow t-shirt.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Yes, you can smile in the selfie.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I wish i was a yellow t-shirt.



I hear ya.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I wish i was a yellow t-shirt.



Ok abracadabra your a yellow T Shirt


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

no no


See; that one is fixed


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes yes


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Maybe maybe


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> no no
> 
> 
> See; that one is fixed



I'm just checking


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Idk idk


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Ask your mom ask your mom


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

She said to ask you she said to ask you


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Early flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Non of my smilies are working


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Good try Karen


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech=sneaky flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

Dang forum ain't workin to good down here in Fl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

Slowwww loadin a page.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey Chief


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Why we double talkin up in hera? 

Sup dera chief ?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

oops1 said:


> why we double talkin up in hera?
> 
> Sup dera chief ?



huh???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

huh???


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

nitram4891 said:


> huh???



lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> lol



lol


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

lol


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> lol


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram4891=echo


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

echo.........


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm back. There was a robbery down the road from me, jut set up a trail cam on Mr. Hollingsworths land. 

Trying to be a hero


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


>


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Now stop that.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hils is sneaking again


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Sneakin in for a flop


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Might get it


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

One mo


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


>


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

There's 3 type of people in this world:
Those who can count and those who can't 
and Flop stealers


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I wonder if mignack fell in the Toylet.. 

Somebody might need to check on him.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


>


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

What is flop?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

When a page changes


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> There's 3 type of people in this world:
> Those who can count and those who can't
> and Flop stealers


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Why is it said in the middle of the page


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


>


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Why is it said in the middle of the page



Some people caint count.....

Ever read my sig line????


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Karen & hilsman=cute couple


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

25 post then next page


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Karen & hilsman=cute couple


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I counted 31


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

How long y'all been a couple?


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Karen & hilsman=cute couple


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Do y'all hunt togther and go on dog walks in the park?


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> How long y'all been a couple?



As long as you and MT


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Naw we just hunt in the park


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

K936 is waitin on da flop


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

I recon she might get it


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Maybe not


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> As long as you and MT


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

nope


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Does the dog sit with y'all


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Flop


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

No flop


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> nope



Missed it


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

I thought I had that one.  Somebody musta deleted a post to steal that one.


Jus sayin


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> I thought I had that one.  Somebody musta deleted a post to steal that one.
> 
> 
> Jus sayin



Wunten me


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

I went back to see ifin you did.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

done working


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey Big whats up


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

I need to win the lottery


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

hey karen


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Be careful there's an awful echo in here today


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

seeing what I am going too cook fo suppa


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Billy must be in the valley today for the echo


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Billy answers his own echo


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

It's coming Hil's you take the next one


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

maybe


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Bigs cook some ribs


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Or a boston butt


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

You want me to fightcha for it??


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Grilt cheekun 1/4s is good to


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Naw ill get this flop


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

or FLAP


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

flop


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry bigs


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

I miscalculated


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

catch up wif yall later gotta go get night shift squared away and headed to da house


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Dad gum it


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

oh well


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Seeya later


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

later hils


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

crap


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

bigelow out


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Hdm03 what time is it?


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

I bought 36 crickets


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

To bad y'all didn't see what I just saw.goodness, sorry no PiC, I was frozen.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I like crickets

Fish eat them too


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

I been on the toliet.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

I bought them for my sons bearded dragon.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I been on the toliet.


I was worried about ya. 

Glad to know you made a good recovery.

What did you have for lunch, Taco Bell?


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Anybody use a apple flavored e-cig to bait deer.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Apple flavored gum?


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Corn scented body wash?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Might surf around fb in a while.. get me a date


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

I need some tips


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> I was worried about ya.
> 
> Glad to know you made a good recovery.
> 
> What did you have for lunch, Taco Bell?



Can of beef tips in whang hong sausce.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Im going to pop a top before five.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Im asian


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm done posting threads for a long while..

Waterfowl is a bad place.

We got a bunch of sorry souls in there.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> I'm done posting threads for a long while..
> 
> Waterfowl is a bad place.
> 
> We got a bunch of sorry souls in there.



don't be a sissy.....get in there and rumble with them


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2014)

...


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye wreck = needs thicker skin (because of the meanies on water fowl hunting forum). 

Don't worry eye some guys are just argumentative by nature.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

The only argument here is who is more useless.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

It's. Billy.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

And his brother Willie.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

And his parents. Millie and silly.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

And his sister billamena


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

That's all I got.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Naw, haha them jokers don't make me mad.. 

I love it... Looks like they need thicker skin. I see alms backing down going on


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

I just talked to boss. He's going through GA and he said y'all better not make him pull this car over!


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

He also said that I was in charge so y'all better watch it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

He gave me his mod powers.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

I cause trouble on serious matters... Dang it.

I'm such a threat.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Killerelite put the KO on the thread


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Nutnut.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Where'd ya go


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye w. Just me and you.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

True


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Baby daddy flop


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Ricky ain't the baby daddy


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

You are the father.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Mt you are not the father.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Drunk Ricky told me to ask Hooked on Quack if he met the devil when he got done with him.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Xyz


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Heed reincarnated


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Nut is boss interium


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Im binged the reeds


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Got thighs cookn, cant afford the breast.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Thighs and poor and beans for dinnet


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

Dinnet thats french


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 6, 2014)

For dinner


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Mig eating a fancy French dinner.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Da Boss get real mean in GA


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> I'm done posting threads for a long while..
> 
> Waterfowl is a bad place.
> 
> We got a bunch of sorry souls in there.



Maybe they remember you?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 6, 2014)

Billy said Cornelia ain't safe after dark any more. He said him and Lurlene were dropping off some movies and his old truck wouldn't start. He seen another feller pull in, so he went to ask him if he had any jumper cables. Said the feller pulled a gun on him and drove off real fast backwards. Billy said it skeered him tadeff, he thought that feller was gonna rob him or something.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey Mig I heardit that you fell in the toilet


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

You been drinking to early today??


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Nose crashin


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

I do not freebase


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Today


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

What is freebase?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

I think the other end fell in


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Since I don't do it, idk


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech=smart fella


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Does it have something to do with quack coke


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Y'all seen the new Hardee's commercial?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nope but I just learned Quack caught his
rear end on fire in college and liked it.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=812003


----------



## karen936 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech=quiet


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Gator time


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Dos


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks like I'm heading to kennestone.  Yay


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

karen936 said:


> mattech=quiet



I was on the phone for a while.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice meeting you guys..

I think I'm about to delete this page


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Hate to hear that


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Jk. I can't.. Delta is too boring.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm about to band sumboty.


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

I fly delta....


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> What is freebase?



It's like a walk in baseball


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Who's in favor of me deleting this page?


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

I thought it was when you jumped off a cliff or bridge...


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

It nutten like a home run!


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Deleting was a joke btw. I could care less if your in favor. 
Lol'd


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

Delete away U wrecken


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Y'all seen the new Hardee's commercial?



Yes! Paris Hilton.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

U wreaken is joken


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

Homerun flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

U wreaken U wreaken


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 6, 2014)

Evening useless folks


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 6, 2014)

Had to cut my MIL grass down in the big city of Gibson


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

If nobody has ever told you that your admirable let me be the first..

I admire you.. 

And your buck


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 6, 2014)

It was warm today. Billy tries to steal my beer again


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

Nut man is here!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 6, 2014)

Speaking of Billy, he broke into our pond and left trash everywhere. I hope he had a very non eventful fishing trip


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

I may have to go eat dove breast, gotta gamo pellet rifalll


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

That was for you McKinnie

That's a good name, you own that sheet metal company name Mckenney?


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

Ever eat at that little restaurant in Gibson?


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

Mm & I are sorry about the trash, had soooo mannnny fisshhesss


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> Ever eat at that little restaurant in Gibson?



Yeah, but it's been a while. Used to eat there with my FIL before he died. We used to eat at Raleys too


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> That was for you McKinnie
> 
> That's a good name, you own that sheet metal company name Mckenney?



No, I played football for atlanta. That is why U never heard of me.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 6, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Mm & I are sorry about the trash, had soooo mannnny fisshhesss



Well, ya'll could have at least put the gate back on the hinges before ya'll left


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

Gotta go eat fishesss


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm ready to shoot a bird.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Well, ya'll could have at least put the gate back on the hinges before ya'll left



Mm said it would look like a break & fishing that way. He had the key/


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 6, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Gotta go eat fishesss



Dey good from the pond it's spring fed. There an old moonshine still in the back swamp where the springs feed it. Ask mig how good they taste!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 6, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm ready to shoot a bird.



Me too Peanutman!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 6, 2014)

The treatment worked on the Lilly pads. More pond to fish now! It actually took out more Lilly's than we wanted!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 6, 2014)

Ready


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 6, 2014)

Set


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop!!


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

When do doves rut?


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

I got a fresh bottle of dove pee.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

And some rattlin' beaks


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

And a playdove magazine.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

I heard a good pickup line today....


It goes, I wish you were my pinky toe...


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> What is freebase?



It's what you do rit fore ya get spun out !



peanutman04 said:


> I'm ready to shoot a bird.



you n me both... Brotha


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> I heard a good pickup line today....
> 
> 
> It goes, I wish you were my pinky toe...



I do not get it? Pm me if nuendo's involved.. That crackers gotten me in a heeap o trouble round Hera


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Billy's kids are countin down the end of summer.. Like new years .. -38 mins and countin. They've done more crap in one day then they have all summer.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

They're goin ta bed at 9:00 sharp


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Post 809 will show you how horrible a job hdm03 is doin... 8:25 nowa


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Innuendo pm sent


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Hdm03 = not a clock fixer


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Mckinnie, did you ever meet Michael vick?


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Do ya get it now ?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Because my pinky toe is as useless as billy.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

If there was an alarm clock on GON that I had to use id be crap out of luck.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Get that.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

I pay no mind to the click. It does not bother me.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Time flies like an arrow.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

And


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Wait for it


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Time flies like an arrow.


On here it's more like an aluminum arrow an Indian bow made out of a stick


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Missed flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

drive by pappy post


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

What's gwine on up in hera?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Popped the top on número uno.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Wife wants to try something new tonight for dessert. 

She said duck meat is getting old. I offered to put whip cream with a cherry on top of the duck meat. She said it didn't sounds tasty. 

Ice cream it is


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Pappy just had a 'mater sammich and some fresh cornondacob


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Sup chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

Internet be slowwww here.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Pappy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

the cornondacob was goot too.  Lots of butter and a little salt.

yum


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Kids made dinner. Chicken tenders and waffle fries.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Sup chief.



Howdy bigs!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

'sup Big n low?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

No pepper.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Pappy needs to get some rest tonight.  Not been sleepin goot at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> the cornondacob was goot too.  Lots of butter and a little salt.
> 
> yum



BO$$ ain't gonna like you for sayin that outloud, Pappy.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Get you a zan text to relieve the cough


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Pepper goes on da 'mater sammich


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2014)

Fixin to eat some wallermelon.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BO$$ ain't gonna like you for sayin that outloud, Pappy.



It was better'n saying loaded down with butter n salt.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

I loves me some wallermelon.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Can I say I had pepper, mayo and salt on my 'mater sammich?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok. You get a pass pap.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

We caught a fence lizard. Or a swift whatever. Kids new pet.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

If'n I can't say I had mayo, pepper and salt on my 'mater sammich, then I didn't have mayo, pepper and salt on my 'mater sammich.  It were just bread and 'mater.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

She does too


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't sleep either pap. Dreaming of gators and now season.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Might gets me some cantylope and put some pepper on it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Its hard taking a belfie.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Glop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Pappy needs to get a bunch of work down round here fer deer season starts.  

HEY!  sqwerl season starts Friday week.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't forget the salt


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah!  'Mater sammich flop!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Yup same here. Or the wife ain't going to be happy


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Momma just put a Gunsmoke DVD with Chester and Matt Dillon


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Bigun, you come and help me get my work done, and I will have a happy wife.

Yo wife will be ticked off, but that don't really matter, cause I ain't gotta live with her.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Pappy got the last of the corn outta da garden tonight.  Gotta cut the stalks to feed da cows now.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Seen billy today on tv he's on hard core pawn.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Seen billy today on tv he's on hard core pawn.


I've seen billy on a commercial..

I don't see him too much anymore though. 

He used to be on a oxy clean commercial


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Pap that ain't goin to work. I got to live with her.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Billy wants to hang with eye wreck.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

He said he can teach him how to duck hunt.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

He said he taught Phil how to make duck calls.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Pap. I will give you a hand how far are ya from kennesaw.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Pm if you want the screen shot.



Yes.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

I stopped reading there^^^ what'd I miss?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2014)

Ib Gainsville Florida. Took an hour an a half to get hotel connection. Wonder if all Ritz Carltons are this way.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

It was not that great. But epic for gon forum


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Glop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeaaaah.


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

Just got of the phone with my uncle....he's from Toccoa too...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

Shoot me matt


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

yep


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

ebenin fellers


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Never mind that's too far.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Sup hankus


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

Ready for pm.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Innuendo pm sent



I lol'ed purdy good on that'un.. I almost innuendo'ed


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2014)

Wish I had a watermellon with some salt on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2014)

oldmanbill on here, he is prolly younger than me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

bigun, I am 2 hours from Kennesaw, but it passes fast if you listen to the radio while you drive and cuss da other drivers 'round Hotlanter.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey Pappy.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

I work for beer.


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

Pm sent..


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hay boss, did I fill in OK?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

I would like to recognize Mandy again aka mrs h22. She knew billy had to see that pic. Good lookin out Chica


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

It was awesome TP!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

2..


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Hay boss, did I fill in OK?



You could have issued a few more fines.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Ready for pm.





rydert said:


> Pm sent..



I just got innuendo all over me.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

have not been shot


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

HAY! Bo$$.  You been missed 'round cheer.

When you coming back up I85N?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Mercian picker is on.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

crusT, you got Dylan about 5 or 6 does staked out over there?  

He wants to tan some deer hides and make lotsa jerky this winter.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sold 16 head today.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> HAY! Bo$$.  You been missed 'round cheer.
> 
> When you coming back up I85N?



Dont know for sure, dont know what I am going to get involved in after the funeral.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

I gots to thin da herd around here.  Blasted deer ate ever stinkin one of my peas.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Sold 16 head today.



You shoulda went by Boss's house... he got a baby head you coulda sold too


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

Yep. I sho do, pappy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Funeral????


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2014)

I sold 12 calves last week. Other cows are angry about it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

I gots him a Marlin 336 in .35 Remington and some Leverevolution shells.   He oughta be a deer murderer with that setup.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

they've been cuttin all round us, I dunno if we gonna have a plenty of deer or no deer


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

did dey bring good Boss?


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2014)

C y'all later. Lil billy ain't feeling good.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

I am about to wipe da grin off my bull's face by bringing him back home.  He has been with them heifers near long enough


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Pappy is looking fer an outside dog.  One feller suggested a Blue Heeler.  I ain't never had one, but they seem super smart to me.  Ya'll had any experience with them?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

We can all sit on the porch and drink coffee and pop them off, pappy. A lot more fun that way. I'll bring the radio out and we can listen to some toons too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert... is that a heeler in yo avie?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

I been double shot, an I ain been that happy bout bein shot in a while


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> We can all sit on the porch and drink coffee and pop them off, pappy. A lot more fun that way. I'll bring the radio out and we can listen to some toons too.



Yippee!  a firing squad... I always wanted to be on a firing squad.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

Im sure I been goin to the wrong parties tho


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> C y'all later. Lil billy ain't feeling good.



Hope he gets better quick.. Nut


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I been double shot, an I ain been that happy bout bein shot in a while



Were it yo baby's love that you got double shot with?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

hope nutnut feels better soon.

Nite Nutnut


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

I been a 1 man firin squad once


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Pappy needs an outside dog to help keep da deer outta da pea patch.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

OH YEAHa!

A doggie flop


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Were it yo baby's love that you got double shot with?



nope,ain got nary baby of neither kind


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

Yep... Blue heeler. Super smart dog even though she is deaf. One person dog. Extremely protective.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

ran outta 06 shells


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

didnt take but 12 that mornin


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

I was doing a 4 man firing squad one time.  

I was the one doing da firing, and there was 4 of them I was shootin' at.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

killed 3 deer


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

7 pines


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

I just took some xanax and chased them wid some beers.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

2 unaccounted fer slugs


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert... I have heard of a few of them that are deaf. Is that an issue with them?

How does she do with kids?  I gots grandbabies that like to run around the yard all the time


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

get all 4 pappy


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

at oughta do er TP


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Getting in a herd of piggies with a semi auto with a 30 rnd mag would be lots of fun.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

Thays what I'm aiming for, Hankus.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

I been searching websites fer Blue Heeler pups.  Don't think I want to get a dog 5 or 6 months old, cause I have heard about them being so attached to one person.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

oopus , are the oops kiddies doing OK?


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Usually a bad thread just disappears.. Why does the one in the duck huntin forum say its moved? I can see it but can't open it? Any ideers?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Thays what I'm aiming for, Hankus.



Sounds like da arra has left da bow and 1/2 way to da target now.


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

They are herder dogs...they will herd anything including grand kids. She loves to nip at heels. Mine still nips my wife's ...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

I stay away from the duck forum.  It is full of quacks.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> oopus , are the oops kiddies doing OK?



Med oops' belly button won't heal.. Still infected. On our third round of antibiotics . Lil oops is just cray cray. Thanks fur checkin.. How's your fam?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

Weed whacking today.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

My helicopter just arrived at kennestone, guess I need to get to work.


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

I would only get one as a puppy...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> They are herder dogs...they will herd anything including grand kids. She loves to nip at heels. Mine still nips my wife's ...



nipping at heels while they are running around is understandable.  I just don't want to get a dog that is ill tempered around the babies.

I figure I could train it to herd the babies up when it gets time to come in da house too.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Usually a bad thread just disappears.. Why does the one in the duck huntin forum say its moved? I can see it but can't open it? Any ideers?



its in transit to the mod room


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Better ask eye wreck. They were being mean to him over there. 

5001st post. Cafe got #5000. Whaaaaat!!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

That's a huge push mower T.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Pappy, where you located? I'm a newbie. I need somebody to teach me how to duck hunt


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

What about a lab puppy, pappy?


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Listen to me closely pappy,  DO NOT GET A SHI TZU.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Phone has to charge. I'll be bock


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Pappy, it's a cereal question


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Med oops' belly button won't heal.. Still infected. On our third round of antibiotics . Lil oops is just cray cray. Thanks fur checkin.. How's your fam?



we thought Dee had appendicitis, but it turn out she had an intestinal infection.  She is bout over it.
The grandbabies have had bronchitis, but they are doing better now.

Thanks.

Dee started training with the xcountry team on Monday.
Dylan is gonna run this year as a 6th grader.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't keep my eye rectums opened.. Seed y'all in da am.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

Awright! It's starting to kick in.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Worst dog I've ever had in my life.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye here eye wreck teaches duck  dynasty how to hunt turkey.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Night oops, careful walking in the dark, you don't want to bang your pinky toe.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Funnin ya homey.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

Oops. Sleep well my friend.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Can somebody


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

t.p. is startng pre-k Monday, got her in One of the church programs from 8:30 to 12:30 5days a week. Kinda happy, kinda not.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Guess not


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

I live about 20 miles from the SC line, 35 miles from the NC line.

I quit duck hunting 25 years ago.

crusT... All my other dogs were labs, but my old man died last summer. The last of a blood line I had for over 30years.  I ain't got the heart to raise another one right now.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Eye here eye wreck teaches duck  dynasty how to hunt turkey.


Just helping out where I can


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

T.P. said:


> t.p. is startng pre-k Monday, got her in One of the church programs from 8:30 to 12:30 5days a week. Kinda happy, kinda not.



I remember my daughter starting pre K, it was hard walking out that first morning, she starts 1st grade tomorrow. They grow up fast, and its amazing how quick they become independent.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

Flooop


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2014)

OK, I need to go work for real now.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

tp  be fine T, jus dont go through the pickup line holdin a cold one with a dead deer in the bed of the muddy 4x4


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

crusT, our church is starting a K-4 program this year.  I hear they have really put a lot into it.  They finished the addition to the church in March or April.

Rydert, you know of any pups around?

Matt,  My momma has one of them.  Not my idea of an outside, run da deer off dog.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Fellers, who on here would be a good assert to duck hunt with? 

My buddy joined the army.

I want somebody just to go..

I've got a few mediocre places to hunt to say the least.


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

We shoot..ALOT...vet said that might be the reason she is deaf..I say bc to that...best dog I've ever owned..


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Hankus said:


> tp  be fine T, jus dont go through the pickup line holdin a cold one with a dead deer in the bed of the muddy 4x4



Hankus, you don't understand... that is a Franklin County tradition right there.  Only thing you left out is the line is really to drop the kids off in da morning. We get our deer hunting done early so da drankin can commence.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Fellers, who on here would be a good assert to duck hunt with?
> 
> My buddy joined the army.
> 
> ...



I be an assert.....always tuck a pint of Beam in my waders


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Fellers, who on here would be a good assert to duck hunt with?
> 
> My buddy joined the army.
> 
> ...



I don't know any duck hunters down that way.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 6, 2014)

Oops ignore my pm pappie


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

Pappy, the best dog I ever owned, besides my lab I had for 16 years was a little male yorkie. He was 4lbs of pure man. He went were I went. Only problem was he would go against a 100 lb dog if he had the chance. Let him out to tinkle one night and never seen him again. Coyotes I'm sure. Hurt me deep cause he wasn't out but just a minute.


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll check with a woman that raises them here..she has some good ones..I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

thanks Rydert...

crusT... maybe we could have a yorkie/lab cross... it could fetch back the animals it mauled.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

Hankus said:


> tp  be fine T, jus dont go through the pickup line holdin a cold one with a dead deer in the bed of the muddy 4x4



When I used to pick up the other kids from school, I was pulling through the high school pick up line and the 10th grader opened the door and a beer can fell out. She told me I embarrassed her. I said ok, tomorrow you can walk the 15 miles home.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Nearly to the center of this tootsie roll pop


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

Last post!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

they learn quick while they are walking crusT


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

Quepos need to be in the title of the next thread.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

PFF Thursday!

Reckon we will get any of the rain they are calling for this weekend?  We sure need it.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> thanks Rydert...
> 
> crusT... maybe we could have a yorkie/lab cross... it could fetch back the animals it mauled.



I'd take a male yorb with a crooked grin


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol@ TP....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Quepos???

what in da world is quepos?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

ain't seen quiver lately... wonder why?


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

Lock it...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

yeah what is it


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

Pappy sure needs to hit da sack.  I been rode hard and put away wet.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> they learn quick while they are walking crusT



I used to pull up and she would see me an continue to talk to her friends while I just sat there watching her and waiting. After the third time I drove off without her and made her chase me down across the parking lot.. She said that embarrassed her also.


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2014)

Last post...flip


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

kill it


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2014)

Wet flap!!^^^^


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

embarassed beats walkin


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2014)

Hankus said:


> embarassed beats walkin



well most times


----------

